# how much fo and eo in MP?



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 10, 2008)

its been a little while since i've made MP and when i did i would just add drops of eo til i though i had enough. Is there a guidline for how much to add to MP? i assume less than in CP....


----------



## Barb (Apr 10, 2008)

wsp suggests: Add no more than 1 tablespoon of fragrance oil or 1 teaspoon of essential oil per pound of soap. 

and that's what i have always used.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree w/ Barb. I find even if you add more, you do not get more scent. It seems to reach saturation at those points so any additional would be waste & your M&P might force it out & it will be an oil slick on top of your bar  :? .

There are a couple of sites that suggest 1oz per pound of M&P but  please remember, they are trying to sell fos, so for them, the more you use the better.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks! that beats my old method: drop, drop, drop, sniff, repeat...


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with Barb and Tab, and some of the FO's and EO's do not need even that much, especially the strong florals.


----------



## palms1124 (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it 1 tablespoon or teaspoon per 1 pound of soap?  I thought it was 1 teaspoon.  Thank you!


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2011)

1 Tablespoon for FO's
1 teaspoon for EO's


----------



## palms1124 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for such a quick response!


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2011)

You're Welcome


----------

